# Would you pay more for color?



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

How much more have you paid/would you pay?


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more. You can't ride color.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

All things being equal to a non-colored horse concerning conformation, temperament, soundness, and level of training? Maybe, but not a heck of a lot more. Color is just a bonus, and should always be the last consideration when looking at a horse.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_If I had a choice between two horses and the only difference was colour, then I might pick the splashier horse...._

_BUT...since I hope to eventually show a lot more, if the horse had a lot of white, I might go with the non-coloured horse, as they would require less work to be sparkly clean for the show ring._

_Since they are the same, except for colour, they really shouldnt be priced differently._


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree with SR. If I was looking at 2 horses that were both very similar in ability, temperament, training, confo, and bloodlines but one was buckskin and one was sorrel, I would pay a little more for the buckskin, simply because it would likely be priced a bit higher.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Depends, I have paid more for my coloured boy then I would for a similar one without colour but I wouldnt have unless he was top quality to start with.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Yup  I would!


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Glad I'm not the only one!! lol^^


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

So tell me Piaffe and Paint Mom, was color the _first_ consideration for you when looking for a horse? I hope not, because otherwise no _wonder_ there are so many color breeders who don't care about conformation, soundness, or temperament. As long as they have people putting color before substance, they'll always have someone who will buy their train wrecks.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

I'm not gonna lie, I always check out the progeny from True Colours Farm.

The day is coming when I will be working full time again and will have more money to play with. If in my search I come across two horses that are equal in conformation, temperament and overall health but one is a chestnut and one is a buckskin, I'll probably go with the buckskin, just for something different. I'd pay extra too.

Ashamed to admit it but colour is flashy to me. Would never choose colour to the exclusion of all the important characteristics that I look for but hell, if presented with a choice and everything else was equal, yep, count me in.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

No Speed Racer. Conformation Bloodlines and Disposition are number one for me. But I have paid quite a bit more just to get color, but I wouldn't buy anything less just for color.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

sarahver said:


> I'm not gonna lie, I always check out the progeny from True Colours Farm.


 All of their stock is top notch to begin with though :wink:. That is one place where they do breed for fantastic color without compromising the functionality and conformation. I'm a sucker for GG's foals, they always turn out so nice.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

^^Now I want one!!! Never looked for horses in that area before. Does anyone know how much they sell for?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> So tell me Piaffe and Paint Mom, was color the _first_ consideration for you when looking for a horse? I hope not, because otherwise no _wonder_ there are so many color breeders who don't care about conformation, soundness, or temperament. As long as they have people putting color before substance, they'll always have someone who will buy their train wrecks.


For my brindle I bought him ONLY for color :wink: im not going to lie. I just wanted a brindle. His amazing personality and bloodlines were a bonus. I would have bought him anyways though. Dont get me wrong.... I WOULD NOT BREED for color (in fact I havent bred any horses before)....but sure...I will buy for color as long as the horse suits my needs. I dont see a single thing wrong with this  everyone will always have their own opinions on everything too....


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Paint Mom said:


> No Speed Racer. Conformation Bloodlines and Disposition are number one for me. But I have paid quite a bit more just to get color, but I wouldn't buy anything less just for color.


That's good, Paint. Too many people are blinded by the flash, and forget to actually _look_ at the horse underneath. :wink:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Indeed, I was watching a ranch auction on TV a while back and it was so sad to see nice looking, well conformed bays and sorrels going for super cheap and people paying 3 times that for a poorly conformed, jug-headed roan or palomino.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

I wouldn't ever pay more for color...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Not one penny more. I don't give a hoot what color my horse is, I care much more about ability or potential ability and personality. I would pay more for willingness but certainly not color.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Paint Mom said:


> How much more have you paid/would you pay?


Well, that depends.

If I had a choice I would qlmost always choose color. HOWEVER, I would not pay extra on an unstarted colored colt of the price is equal to a started one.

If I was buying a breeding horse, I would want some color.

For example, I would choose a colored stud horse over a solid stus horse because I know the market serves color better in my area right now as far as stud fees go. However, I wouldnt pay a whole load more.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

smrobs said:


> All of their stock is top notch to begin with though :wink:. That is one place where they do breed for fantastic color without compromising the functionality and conformation. I'm a sucker for GG's foals, they always turn out so nice.


Their horses are a great example of how to breed quality. That buckskin filly they recently advertised (any one else drool over her?) is a good example of a well conformed horse that happens to have an interesting colour.

Here's the thing, if that exact filly was a plain chestnut, I would have thought to myself "nice youngster...next?" but because she was buckskin I thought "WOW I wonder how I can get my hands on a horse like her".

Not saying it is right, or logical, and as I previously stated, colour is probably last on my list of things to look for. But if everything else is in order and there is a choice between two...well...I've never owned a coloured horse before....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Yeah, I love color but I would never pay MORE for color. Yes Jynxy got picked by me because of her color, but all the youngsters for sale by that individual were the same price. She also had another flashy Paint with two blue eyes, and a palomino, so really any one I picked was going to be for color. Jynxy was the nicest put together and so she got chosen. 

If she was hideously unfortunate it may have been different, but I was looking for a nice cheap project and being an Arab lover you're sorely limited on fun colors so I went for the flashy one! 

However, when I was looking at studs for Zierra who is a chestnut I found two suitable stallions - one was pinto and one was chestnut. As much as I would LOVE a cute pinto Half-Arab, the chestnut stud was blatantly the better choice. So even though I KNEW I would be condemning myself to a guaranteed chestnut, I would still have picked the BETTER stud, no questions asked. That and there's no guarantee she wouldn't give me a chestnut with a flashy stud anyway!


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> I agree with SR. If I was looking at 2 horses that were both very similar in ability, temperament, training, confo, and bloodlines but one was buckskin and one was sorrel, I would pay a little more for the buckskin, simply because it would likely be priced a bit higher.


I agree with this. I probably wouldn't pay much more though. When I was horse shopping last year, I specifically looked at every bay horse around because I love bays, they're classy, and they are plentiful. Either they were too young, untrained, fugly, or overpriced. The one horse I did happen to find and suit me was a buckskin. I paid LESS than the bays and sorrels of the same age and training. Her colour was just a plus for me.

Also, if someone would like to send me a True Colours horse..I wouldn't be mad. :lol:


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I wouldn't pay more for color.I am not picky when it comes to color.I look at disposition,what they would excel in,and most importantly conformation.Color is just a bonus but in the long run shouldn;t matter. I adore chesnuts and sorrel horses. 
My horse is pretty flashy but again it was added bonus.

Now,I know Piaffe got her horse cause he was brindled(hope that she doesn't take this offensivly.And although he has great bloodlines I have seen better conformation.He's a very,very sweet horse and I absolutely adore the guy but I wouldn't buy him for his color.He will make a great trail horse and possible endurance horse.He is very willing.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Gidget said:


> I wouldn't pay more for color.I am not picky when it comes to color.I look at disposition,what they would excel in,and most importantly conformation.Color is just a bonus but in the long run shouldn;t matter. I adore chesnuts and sorrel horses.
> My horse is pretty flashy but again it was added bonus.
> 
> Now,I know Piaffe got her horse cause he was brindled(hope that she doesn't take this offensivly.And although he has great bloodlines I have seen better conformation.He's a very,very sweet horse and I absolutely adore the guy but I wouldn't buy him for his color.He will make a great trail horse and possible endurance horse.He is very willing.



He is gangly and 3....he looks like what arabs look like at his age:wink: he will grow into himself with time.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Would I pay more for color? No I would not pay more for color but I would pick the more colorful horse if I had a choice because I already have "plain" colored horses.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes,he is young and I know you will probably get defensive but will tell you my opinion and hope there is no arguement but although he is 3 and gangly I have met an arab that was 2,going on 3 and he has excellent conformation and bloodlines and even horses who have excellent bloodlines have faults.No horse has perfect confo.But he could shock me and become an outstanding looking horse.I am just saying I have seen arabs that even at his age were better put together but they also were not as stocky as him.I know you are way more experienced than me with horses but just voicing my opinion that I would not buy a horse out of color but more for conformation and their disposition.


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

I love color as much as the next guy but a good color on a bad build is still just that. I would never pay for color...


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Honestly, I would buy a Spotted Saddle Horse over a Tennessee Walker, if gaits were comparable. They're valuable in the show ring and just my personal preference. However, I expect to be paying for a quality animal. Should color up a price by 1k? I don't think so. I WILL splurge a little bit on a nice overo mare, though. Hrrn.

But will I buy a plain ol' black with a huge, overstriding running walk? You betcha.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Oh and once more thing. I don't mean to sound rude and I am sorry if I offended anyone at all. 

And WN..you are totally correct.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

It really isnt polite to bring up other peoples horses...If someone had a horse with horrible confo....I wouldnt say anything rude about it on a forum though...ya know? Just a thought.....
3 years can still have plenty of growing to do...especially arabs that hard a rough start in the beginning. All horses mature at different rates...I am not trying to get defensive...I am just saying uneducated guesses on how Nimirs confo will turn out are a bit pointless. I am in NO way saying he has perfect or even great confo...but really not the point of this thread?!

This is getting REALLY off topic,eh?


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

^^I wondered at that too actually, I figured you guys knew each other in the 'real world' and that it was OK to make the comment. Still felt for your little guy though! I'm sure he'll grow out of the awkward stage, Arabians seem to morph quite a bit even until they are 5 or 6!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is also re-sale value to consider. In my area, I could turn a profit on a uniquely colored horse faster than a plain colored horse. Just a few years ago, I got a very nicely bred, nicely conformed 5 year old stud (unhandled) for $500. I am not a huge fan of paints, but as far as paints go, he had very nice color. Not too much white and he was flashy looking with a really long mane and tail. Anyway, after I got him trained up pretty well, I sold him for $3500 to a guy that was looking for a nice paint horse like him. I probably wouldn't have gotten that much if he had been a bland solid sorrel because that guy wouldn't have wanted him.

I have a friend that lives in Fort Worth that runs a 'select' horse sale every month. They only sell well broke, good quality stock down there. I guarantee that I could take 2 horses, one bay and one buckskin or roan but otherwise identical regarding how they rode, looked, and what names were on their papers. The colored one would bring more money every single time.

ETA: Piaffe, don't worry. Dobe was much ganglier and blown out looking when he was 3 than your guy is. He's still not perfect, but I think he matured rather nicely .


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

sarahver said:


> ^^I wondered at that too actually, I figured you guys knew each other in the 'real world' and that it was OK to make the comment. Still felt for your little guy though! I'm sure he'll grow out of the awkward stage, Arabians seem to morph quite a bit even until they are 5 or 6!





smrobs said:


> There is also re-sale value to consider. In my area, I could turn a profit on a uniquely colored horse faster than a plain colored horse. Just a few years ago, I got a very nicely bred, nicely conformed 5 year old stud (unhandled) for $500. I am not a huge fan of paints, but as far as paints go, he had very nice color. Not too much white and he was flashy looking with a really long mane and tail. Anyway, after I got him trained up pretty well, I sold him for $3500 to a guy that was looking for a nice paint horse like him. I probably wouldn't have gotten that much if he had been a bland solid sorrel because that guy wouldn't have wanted him.
> 
> I have a friend that lives in Fort Worth that runs a 'select' horse sale every month. They only sell well broke, good quality stock down there. I guarantee that I could take 2 horses, one bay and one buckskin or roan but otherwise identical regarding how they rode, looked, and what names were on their papers. The colored one would bring more money every single time.
> 
> ETA: Piaffe, don't worry. Dobe was much ganglier and blown out looking when he was 3 than your guy is. He's still not perfect, but I think he matured rather nicely .


Thank you both  I swear I am not trying to be defensive...if I have an ugly horse Ill be the first to say it...lol. But Nims is only 3 and cant really be judged yet :/ He just needs some more time and love


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Yes,I slightly got off topic but people were mentioning color vs. confo,disposition,etc.Some people mentioned that color was the least important and yes I got off topic.


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I wouldn't pay more for color. *shrug* It isn't really important to me.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I have never looked at a horse based on color, nor do I ever see myself doing that in the future. I will also not pay more for a horse of color, saying I have found two horses, similar build, experience, age, ect., and the only difference was color.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Yes,I slightly got off topic but people were mentioning color vs. confo,disposition,etc.Some people mentioned that color was the least important and yes I got off topic.


Hmmm, no. I am pretty sure that each one of us that admitted to liking colour have all made disclaimers about how conformation, temperament and soundness _come first_. NOT colour vs. conformation or colour vs. disposition, those factors are assumed to be of good standing. Meaning that it would have to be a choice between two horses of equal credentials (ya know, the REAL credentials) and that colour would tip the scale.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

If two horses had absolutely the same worth, and I liked their temperament, breeding, and training equally, I would probably pay a bit more for color. If in the future I were to save up for a really nice show horse, I want it to be THE horse, and that includes having a nice overall appearance. I haven't so far bought a horse for his color, but I wouldn't totally rule against it.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

lol piaffe! i love nims! )fingers crossed for no greying!) and if i had been offered him... poor confo or not i would have taken him too!! i love his color, and he DOES have good bloodlines, and he'd just be my trailhorse anyway since thats all i do, so even if he was perfect conformation it wouldn't make a difference. yes i would probably pay a bit more for color, color is basically the body style of a car, like buying it normal. or you can pay more and have it "tricked out" to look cool. it's still the same car and runs the same! but as body modifications that makes it worth more. makes sense to me.


----------



## Paint Mom (Jun 28, 2010)

When you guys are saying 'a bit' does that mean a couple hundred more, or a thousand?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Paint Mom said:


> When you guys are saying 'a bit' does that mean a couple hundred more, or a thousand?


 I would never pay 1000 more for color, unless it was a gorgeous chestnut brindle hanoverian and I happened to have the cash! 'A bit' for me means 100 or so.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

When I have the money and time to buy another horse, I would prefer colour. However, colour is relatively rare here in a horse that will suit dressage. If I find a coloured horse, that is perfect for my requirements, then yes, I would pay a small amount more for the colour. However, here it will probably be a few thousand more


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I probably wouldn't pay more than 10% more for color. Of course, the horses that I buy generally don't cost more than $1000-1500 anyway so an added $100-150 wouldn't be that big of a deal for something that would catch more eyes when I went to re-sell it.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

VelvetsAB said:


> _If I had a choice between two horses and the only difference was colour, then I might pick the splashier horse...._
> 
> _BUT...since I hope to eventually show a lot more, if the horse had a lot of white, I might go with the non-coloured horse, as they would require less work to be sparkly clean for the show ring._
> 
> _Since they are the same, except for colour, they really shouldnt be priced differently._


_Initial post^^_



Gidget said:


> Yes,I slightly got off topic but people were mentioning color vs. confo,disposition,etc.Some people mentioned that color was the least important and yes I got off topic.


_Although I didnt mention confo or anything in my first initial post, it is NOT something I would overlook. EVER. Why bother getting something splashy that I cant do what I want with?_



Paint Mom said:


> When you guys are saying 'a bit' does that mean a couple hundred more, or a thousand?


_A bit more to me means a couple hundred....especially if a plainer looking horse of the exact same quality was a lesser price. Too much more and the horse could be out of the price point I (fictiously) had._


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

If the horse was the exact quality, conformation, health and temperament of the other horses but simply had a more desireable colour I would be willing to pay a small amount more but not a whole lot.

Honestly though if it was that situation but with a grey horse vs a black horse I would pay up to $1,000 more for a black horse... I just love black horses.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Well I looked. In my area, in any price range, I saw two coloured horses. Both were yearlings  I get the feeling I will be buying something with flashy socks


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

Depends on what I am planning to do with the horse. I breed Appaloosas so obviously I like color. However I have several solid mares. 4 are even (gasp!) solid chestnut! HOWEVER, there is a method to that madness. My stallion sires 100% color-- and some of his prettiest-colored-highest-contrast-patterned foals are from solid mares. So I can and do consider broodmares mares 100% on their other traits besides color, because for my purposes, they can be plain colored.

If I was looking for an Appaloosa to buy for show, trails, pleasure, etc, if I could find everything I wanted in a trained attractive correctly built horse and also find it in a louder colored Appaloosa pattern, I would go with color, and be willing to pay some extra.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

It depends on the color. Black is a pretty common color around here, so I wouldn't pay extra for it. A loud colored appy, on the other hand, I would pay an extra $50 - $300 for, depending on the origional price. Of course if I didn't have to pay extra, fine by me.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

I look for the 3 S's -safe, sound, and sane. Thats my priority. Even though I hate to admit it if those three things were met and one horse was a flashy bay roan and the other just a bay, I would pay more for the roan.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I paid approx £600 (about $900) more for Reeco then I would have for a bay of exactly the same credentials.

However In the UK we have a whole show circuit devoted to coloured horses so the aditional costs are worth it to get into those classes!


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

I would! Especially for a palomino or buckskin. 

Bay is just boring to me. I know lots of people love bay! I guess it will look better in summer.


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

I think if you're into showing in specific associations that are color related, you would shop for color by default. However, when you're shopping for an Assoc. show horse you generally navigate toward farms who are breeding specifically for your chosen path/discipline and color is a default, while performance, bloodlines and conformation are the focus. 

If you're looking for a trail horse or a cute little all arounder, and have a fave color, I don't see an issue with picking up a pretty paint or app etc (grade or
otherwise) who needs a great home.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I wouldn't. 

Don't get me wrong, I love the coats on Paints and Appaloosa's, and I loooooove me a gorgeous Dapple Grey! LOVE color, I do! I remember back home in B.C, I was boarding at a barn where a fellow Boarder had a STUNNING Colored TB Gelding named "The Pie". Big, gorgeous Pinto. I drooled over him everytime I saw him. 

BUT..pretty is, as pretty does.

When I get back into the market to look for my next mount, I will have a price limit. Any horse that falls within my price limit, that meets my requirements for an Eventing Partner, I will consider, try out and have vetted - regardless of color. 

If there was a horse what was colored and out of my price range, even just a little, no, I wouldn't spend the extra. 

Performance, ability, soundness, conformation, mind, eagerness, education, is more important to me


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

color doesn't matter to me - or so i say. i also considered paying $100 more for the black macbook a few years ago just cuz even though mac confirmed that there was no difference between the white and the black ones. (i ended up getting the white one lol.)

for me i try to make it about the horse - who fits, who clicks, and who do i work well with. sometimes i have spent months searching, but i'd have to say i'm lucky in that with the exception of the OLD NA i bred myself by my mare, all my other horses kind of fell into my lap and became pretty quick impulse buys (within reason) and all have worked out great for what my goals were for each of them. but i know that i am the exception in that regards!


----------



## vikki92 (Dec 18, 2010)

I dont care the color, the ability, the personality, the soundness, the confo. a horse is a horse, and i will have them no matter what they look, act, or sound like. I dont have to have horse to just to ride, he/she can just be out there to look all pretty!  of course i do like a horse to ride, but like i said if he/she is trianed to stop & turn left & right, then your good togo!  (just sayin 
and as for to pay more for just color, i wouldnt! i would only buy a horse if the price was right,
For example: i would buy a lame horse if the price was right (every horse needs a loving home


----------



## EmilyandNikki (Sep 7, 2010)

I'll never shop for color. I know when I go horse shopping I'll be going for the best bang for my buck, so i will look for horses that fit MY criteria, and wallet, color can go out the back window. If there were to horses, equal confo., height, and temperament but lets say the Palomino was more expensive than the gray, then hello gray! 
(I used this example because I'm not a fan of grays, personal bias.)


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

I didn't pay extra for color but I did buy my aqha filly from a breeder who breeds roans.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I really think most of us in horses, have our most favourite and least favourite colour. This whether or not we actually purchase a horse of our most favourite. 

My least favourite is chestnut, and yet my all time favourite horse, was almost solid chestnut. 

In a highly coloured breed like Gypsies, there is certainly a colour to suit all tastes. Some colours do I think, seem to fetch more than others though. Maybe because there are not quite so many of them. And of course, colour fads come and go. 

There are also certain things I don't like regarding colour. I don't like bald faces in any breed. Just something personal I suppose.

Lizzie


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

What do you guys think would be the most pricey when it comes to color?


----------



## Tabbi Kat (Nov 30, 2010)

FeatheredFeet said:


> I really think most of us in horses, have our most favourite and least favourite colour. This whether or not we actually purchase a horse of our most favourite.
> 
> My least favourite is chestnut, and yet my all time favourite horse, was almost solid chestnut.
> 
> Lizzie


I really don't like red horses but my red dun mustang mare is my best friend and favorite horse! Ironic.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Gidget said:


> What do you guys think would be the most pricey when it comes to color?


For solid colours, I would probably buckskin or palomino. I see those for a decent price more just because people like yellow horses. And if you're breeding for the correct reasons, they aren't all that common. My mare is the only cream dilute at my barn of 12 horses. This summer she'll be the only one in about 30 horses (provided a friend doesn't come. She has a big buckskin gelding, but he's sooo sooty, he looks dark bay).


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I love sooty buckskins 

My husband's mare looks like the color of butter.She is a very light palomino and her mane is almost white. Do palomino's darken in the summer?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Gidget said:


> What do you guys think would be the most pricey when it comes to color?


In the UK it would be skewbald or piebald that would be the most pricey because they do have thier own show circuits and qualifiers for the RIHS and HOYS, you can also show them in the normal classes.

eg a bay Show cob can only do show cob and working cob classes. a piebald show cob can do show cob, working cob and coloured classes thus it adds masses to thier value.

My lad will be able to do small hunters (when he has filled out), Show hunter pony, Intermediate show hunter classes, working hunter classes, coloured classes and welsh partbred classes. hence he is worth quite a bit.

Roans and duns don't realy have any special show classes and actualy roans are not well looked upon in the normal classes.

Palominos are popular (and hence pricey) in the Welsh pony fraternity. Pallys also have thier own classes but no major qualifiers so they are more expensive then bays etc but less expensive then the patchy ponies!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Isn't my horse known as a piebald? She black and white. And Piaffe also mentioned she was Sabino.She has almost a roan look to her.White hair mixed into the black.

This is a recent picture of her and she is clipped.


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Piebald is any black and white but no other colour or roaning.

Skewbald is any other colour and white, including roan, cream, pally, buckskin.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Gidget, I'd say she has sabino if she's got that roaning to her.


----------



## slc (Jan 30, 2011)

I think people who buy horses are in general, extremely influenced by color and markings...even when they say they aren't, LOL!

You will often see it come out in an overly picky evaluation of a horse with a plain color, and a glowing review of a very poorly built animal if the grooming and color is nice. The person's 'eye' is biased by the color/grooming. 

Markings are often very, very influential on people. These days, more white is poplar than in decades past and white can make a HUGE difference - in how the person sees the horse, in what they'll pay for it - everything.

Most people aren't aware of that bias, either in themselves or others.

A dealer told me, almost 25 years ago, that he could generally sell a grey horse for between three and six thousand dollars more than an equal bay horse - this was a man selling horses for twelve to fifteen thousand dollars(a lot of money back then), but at that point grey horses were considered to be very desirable. That's up to a 40% price difference.

He would also make me hold the horses and show them to customers, since I'm short and people want tall horses. 

I made the horses look taller.

I really questioned that, but he said it didn't even matter if he told the buyer the stick measurement - what mattered was a person's first impression. They see me holding the horse, their visual impression is what they remember.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay. Yea,she does have the roaning look.Her black has white throughout it.It's really pretty and she also has something else..I can't remember what it's called but at the base of her tail she has white hairs...that's a genetic things I believe.

Thanks for helping me out.I was confused as some ppl will mention she is piebald but she does have the roaning look.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Gidget. Your mare looks Frame to me, although I obviously cannot see under the saddle. Are the dark markings on her face, lacking in the roaning? If so, she might be a true roan frame piebald. If she has roaning on her facial markings, then I suspect sabino is affecting her basic black colouring.

Lizzie


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Throw me in the pay more to have color boat.... 

I would pay considerable amounts more for a perfectly painted horse, a buckskin, palomino, dun, grulla etc.. then I would for anything else.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Her facial markings are pure black but on her body it is roaning...here is a picture with out saddle.

This is her clipped(i did this and it was my first time so it isn't the prettiest)


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Gidget said:


> Okay. Yea,she does have the roaning look.Her black has white throughout it.It's really pretty and she also has something else..I can't remember what it's called but at the base of her tail she has white hairs...that's a genetic things I believe.
> 
> Thanks for helping me out.I was confused as some ppl will mention she is piebald but she does have the roaning look.


By base, do you mean up by her butt? Because rabicano causes that, which could cause the roaning on the rest of her.

ETA: I posted after the pictures. Yeah, that would probably be rabicano.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Okay,thanks!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> All things being equal to a non-colored horse concerning conformation, temperament, soundness, and level of training? Maybe, but not a heck of a lot more. Color is just a bonus, and should always be the last consideration when looking at a horse.



Well said. All things being equal, conformation, breeding, personality, show record, and if they would excel in what I want to do...maybe. I don't think I would pay $1000 more, but maybe a couple hundred more.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

QHD,

I like your avatar.


I can't see paying thousands extra just cause of color.....well i might for a zebra if they were to ever be really tame but studies show that it is very hard to do.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

Hmm. I'm leaning towards Splash and Sabino now and maybe along with Frame. 

Lizzie


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I can see the splash and frame, but I think it might be rabicano more than sabino because of her tail.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

I think I should start a new thread on her so this can be a different topic.I find this interesting.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 20, 2011)

There are two things I'm partial two Dun based horses and appaloosa patterns. 
But I look at temperment, conformation, training and bloodlines first. If I found the right horse in the color/pattern I was looking for Heck yea I'd probably pay a bit more for that. 

It's the law of supply and demand. All People have a preference weather it be for horses of a certain color. or horses from certain bloodlines or horses that compete in certain events. 
No matter if they want to admit it or not, people will generally pay more for a horse with the qualities they are looking for if they can afford that horse.


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Gidget said:


> QHD,
> 
> I like your avatar.



Thank you!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

If I was shopping for my dream horse and was presented with a few different horses all with to die for breeding, confo, temperment, training etc, and one was my fave colour you bet your butt I'd pay more. I'd pay more because it's my DREAM horse, and part of the dream is the appearance. FYI my fave colour is a dark by with an apron face and 4 white socks...drool. Wierd, I'm not huge on palomino's but I own one right now and his buckskin sister. I admit I LOVE her colour!


----------



## boxer (Feb 20, 2009)

I would pay a bit more for it, but would only buy colour if conformation and temperament were good as well. I abhor seeing coloured horses with terrible conformation!!!! I admit I do look at colour (because I would looooovee a buckskin) but will not look twice if the conformation is terrible.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Assuming they're all of same temperament, training, conformation, etc etc I would probably pay more.
I would love a dark brown or black horse with lots of chrome


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i would never pay more for color, i really dont care about color at all.


----------



## trynottofall (Feb 23, 2011)

If I saw two horses that were different colors but the same in everything else, I would choose the prettier horse. I would probably only pay a couple 100 more though, if there was a bay I saw with a great confo and nice personality that could jump, compared to a liver flaxen (my personal favorite) that had a bad confo and was not able to jump as well...I would get the bay, no doubt about it.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Believe it or not, I would prefer not to have color. You sure can't tell it from my horses that I have now, though! In the past, I've had leopard apps, strawberry roans, bays, greys and chestnuts. My favorite horse was my old bay mare. I bought her because my mom and I fell in love with the way she moved, her build...and her COLOR, as plain as it was. She had not one single white hair on her.

I bought my last two horses sight unseen, so you can't say I bought them for their color, temperment or their conformation. I just didn't want to see them abandonded as the owner was planning on doing. Wound up with a gorgeously colored blue eyed paint - DJ - (yeah, colored horses are pretty, but I wouldn't necessarily choose to buy one anymore - guess I got old), and Dancer, my grulla mare. DJ's temperment was a real bonus, but he wasn't very well trained. We were working on that before he was killed. Dancer's temperment isn't nearly as nice as DJ's was, but she's built for carrying the likes of my fat backside, so it's all good. But - I definitely didn't buy them for their color.

Would I pay more for color? Huh uh. nope.

That being said, a colored horse will bring more money in than a plain horse will in today's market. A lot of people would even overlook some conformation faults - even serious ones - to get color. That's never a good thing. I'm not going to complain, though, because that means if I am ever in the market for another horse (unlikely), I will have my pick of the plain but well put together horses that I like that are left behind after the color shoppers have gone home. I could pick up some real bargains that are actually much better horses...


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Nope. I consider the whole package. If anything tips the scales, it's personality.


----------



## bellagris (Dec 6, 2010)

My opinion is that is it not just color, or comfirmation, or temperament...it is a combination of all the qualities.

I wouldn't buy a horse just for colour alone, same as I wouldn't just for comformation or temperament singularily.

My mare is palomino and was a slightly higher price just because of that alone, but I didn't buy her for colour I bought her because she had the combination of temperament, comformaition, talent and colour was a bonus. 

When I started looking for a horse it was first conformation/soundness, temerament and gait and then colour. You dont want a horse that will break down on you, one that is nuts, so once I rule that out of the equation you look at the asthetics. 

Just my opinion


----------



## Starlite (Jan 25, 2011)

SorrelHorse said:


> For example, I would choose a colored stud horse over a solid stus horse because I know the market serves color better in my area right now as far as stud fees go. However, I wouldnt pay a whole load more.


I am in Oregon too, and yes..it does seem like the horses with the big white socks and big white blaze go faster than the brown horse. :-(

Just like the black dogs are the ones hardest to get adopted at the pound, and are usually the ones put to sleep first :-x

I personally have favorite colors that catch my eye. But ultimately a horse is just a horse, no matter what color outfit they are wearing. If it suits my needs, is sound, and is priced in my range..those are most important. If it is a color I love on top of it, thats just a bonus, not a deal maker or breaker though.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

No, not for color alone, but I will pay more for the right horse and that may include the right color. 

W/ my horse it was pretty much a fate thing, I was only semi seriously shopping and when I saw her it was love at first sight! Everything I wanted in a horse (and up til that point, I wouldn't have expected to choose a grulla, before her I'd only ever seen one that took my breath away). There are some colors that may have stopped me from taking a closer look (and she wasn't priced on color, she'd have been the same if she was solid bay), but I wasn't looking for a specific color.

The most recent horses I have been involved in buying were for other people and ALL that matters is getting a horse that's a good fit, hopefully we get the color/gender they prefer, but those things were bonuses. For my sister she ended up w/ a sorrel tovero gelding, we looked at a grulla overo mare before buying him, she did want a Paint, so that's all we looked at, she's experienced enough to be picky. For my beginner 11 year old neighbor, we ended up w/ a sorrel overo mare, pretty, but she could have been any color, we just wanted a safe kid horse. My dad also ended up w/ a sorrel overo, he'd have actually prefered a solid bay, he was really not to in love w/ his white face, but it grew on him!


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

I would definetly pay extra if I was buying a stallion or mare that I planned on breeding, but not for a riding or show horse. My first two were flashier colors (bay tobiano and red dun) and the most recent is a common dark bay, but color doesn't matter much to me. Then again, it is pretty awesome riding a horse that forces people to pay attention.


----------



## sunedee (Aug 12, 2008)

I absolutely LOVE paints and appys and champaignes and duns and blue roans.... to look at. To own, I'd rather have a sorrel or some other boring color. I can honestly say that color did not play a part in my decisions to buy any of my horses. I just wish I could dye my pinto sorrel ... 

Having said all that, I do agree that the resale value is higher on colored horses. Just because I wouldn't pay more doesn't mean other people wouldn't.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Well, it really all boils down to the horse. My horse and my mother's horse is colored, and I told her that I didn't want her just to get some brown backyard trail riding horse. I wanted a _spotted_ brownish backyard trail riding horse. xD

But if I had to choice between two horses, I would most likely pick them by their temerament. Color is a bonus, but not to be intirely based upon.

Just like dogs. It's a mistake to want a dog just because of the color. If it's a great dog, then so be it. But if it's exactally the opposite of what would suit your lifestye, but has a "pretty color" then nay. :3


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Id certainly pay more for a color I liked that was more rare to find. So long as the horse meets ALL my other criteria for what I want to do with it, id pay a little more for the color I liked. A horse is worth what someone will pay. If someone else will pay more for the color, then I have to also to get what I want. Its all about supply and demand. Most people would pick a flashy color over a plain horse in many breeds. Thus more demand and more cost. 

Lets face it, it costs the same to feed a nondescript horse as a flashy one and flashy ones are nicer to look at. *shrug* I think certain colored horses are beautiful and love to photograpgh them and watch them out in the field also. A few hundred bucks more or even a thousand more for a rare color on a horse I LOVE to look at as well as ride is not a big deal in the long run. I mean ideally, Its an animal I want to keep for a lifetime. Kind of like art to me.

I personally hate mealy bays with no chrome and black bays that fade. I wont look at one to buy normally. They do nothing for me at all and I have a hard time getting past the boring mud brown color. Its just my preference. I love my painted up kids and I love to scrub them all clean and white and glowing for shows. Its work but I enjoy it and love to look at the results of my hard work. Its hard to make a brown horse look any different than plain brown even when you scrub and clean him up. Shiney h elps but not much. When he fades he looks even worse. bleh.

Give me a painted pony or chromed up pony anyday  It IS the icing on the pony cake!  Why would I want cake without frosting? LOL

But having said all that....I have a completely plain sorrel mare out in my field as well. Her completely amazing smoothnss of gait and winning personality won her place in my otherwise colorful herd. I gladly overlook her plainness because of her attributes and personality. I just wish she had a couple socks and a blaze lol... I also have a plain black TB that only has facial white. But I love his snip and he shines black.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I don't think I would pay more for a colored horse but if i saw a plain chestnut with the same amount of training as a goregous dun or something for the same price, i'd defiantly go for the colored horse! Obvisously you cant ride the color, but why not just have one in the color you like? I know that a good horse is never a bad color but some colors are sooo pretty! I don't really agree though with breeders who breed striclty for color and forget the importance of breeding a quality, sound horse.


----------



## nrhareiner (Jan 11, 2009)

Nop not in this life time or the next if there was a next.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Temperament is super important for me, but I looove color. LIke many others, color is the icing on my cake. I wouldn't get a horse just because he looks pretty, though it sure helps to seal the deal when he is gorgeous. :wink: If someone had 2 horses that were exactly the same in temperament, conformation and skills (probably impossible though), but one was my favorite color combination and the other was just a plain brown, then I would definitely pay an extra few hundred, or even thousand for the colored one.


----------



## butterflysparkles (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I would pay more for a brown horse with a black star (is that at all possible?). Especially if it was a Chincoteague Pony. Why do you ask? (Just curious. Don't have to reply if you don't want to.)


----------



## RodeoLoco (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite type of horse is an appy. Most people would think "its only for the color" But I love their hardiness, and sure-footedness, but I like color too.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Between two horses, all other things being equal, I'd pay more for one that was a color I wanted. I can see the appeal of fancy / rare colors. 

Of course, I was just horse searching for a long time and all I wanted was a bay horse and I ended up with a gray! XD So maybe I'm a bad person to ask.

I generally *expect* a horse of a fancy color to be slightly more expensive than a similar horse of a generic / ordinary color. 

To everyone posting that "you can't ride color" and all that ... obviously! But between two otherwise equal / similar horses I can see one one with a little something "extra" to sell for more, even if it's superficial like a nice color or a finely featured face.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We're lucky that we have a good Paint breeder around here so (if you like Paints) choosing from a wide selection of well trained, nicely colored horses has been no more expensive than solid, brown ones. Other than being generally pleasing to the eye, though, it's never been a part of our decision making (I am a sucker for a nicely patterned tobiano, however).


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

As long as the horse had the disposition and conformation I was looking for, I definitely would pay more for color.


----------



## Marlea Warlea (Apr 27, 2010)

look at it this way, would you prefer a well trained, polite horse that's colour is rather bad, or a stunning untrained horse thats likely to kill??


----------



## DunOverIt (Dec 14, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> look at it this way, would you prefer a well trained, polite horse that's colour is rather bad, or a stunning untrained horse thats likely to kill??


Errrr... I highly doubt that's the "norm" when choosing between the two.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

THat makes absolutely no sense................

I always have dreamed of having a stunning coloured horse had a foal once but sold it. Im yet to stop buying bays!!

Colour doenst bother me but everyone who rides has that one colour horse that you have been dremaing about owning since you were a little girl. And if i was ever in the position to buy my dream horse i would most certainly pay more for colour in fairness i have been lusting after it for so long its deserved!!
Yet its when peopole choose colour and only colour is where the problems start.

That is how i got my current eventer she was bought for a ridiculous amount fo money becuase she was soooooooo pwetty never mind the fact horse was a just broke anglo arab for a green novice rider!!!!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Marlea Warlea said:


> look at it this way, would you prefer a well trained, polite horse that's colour is rather bad, or a stunning untrained horse thats likely to kill??


No one in this thread has suggested they would pick colour over other attributes, or that they would buy a horse based purely on it's colour.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I'd pay more for a dead-broke bay or sorrel than I would an untrained/green broke tri-colored tobaino. And besides, that tri-colored tobiano would be a lot let pretty the first time it did something naughty.

I wouldn't dish out extra cash just for color.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

mls said:


> Nope. I consider the whole package. If anything tips the scales, it's personality.


I agree 100%. 

I could care less what color a horse is, Lily's a dark bay/brown with 3 white hairs on her forehead. Soda's a "flashy" striped dun with a lot of factor. Personally I prefer chestnuts/bays, but not enough to influence my decision when it comes to buying horses. 

The only time I would pay a little more for color is if it was a resale project. But it would have to have the same or better confo and temperment as the plain horse.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

funny enough, i do NOT like bay horses. no no no no no. i've owned one bay previously (not wanting a bay then either but he seemed like he would work for what i wanted), even after selling him and SWEARING i'd never own a bay ever ever ever - i have a bay (roaning) colt. when i contacted the seller about him it was solely based on her description of him (no color or photos involved) and when i saw him my literal first thought was "oh **** poop brown". but he sounded really good and i liked the way he was put together so i went and checked him out. great brain. if not for that i would not have bought him. his smarts are what sold me on him even though his color is both a perk and a curse. hahahaha


----------

